# Goodyear Grasshopper vs Schwinn RWL Slik



## 427Krate (Aug 21, 2017)

I am trying to decide which tire to put on my bike to ride, either an NOS 20x2.125 Goodyear Grasshopper Blackwall or a repro RWL Schwinn Slik.   I know the repro tires are available, is the Goodyear Grasshopper more valuable and/or worth saving?   Appreciate any guidance.  Thanks!


----------



## Jaxon (Aug 22, 2017)

Old nos tires are not always good for riding. They can pop from being dried out. Get the new RWL tire and ride that. Keep the Grasshopper tire for show. Yes the Grasshopper is worth more.


----------



## Bender (Aug 28, 2017)

Goodyear is polyester .... much superior to the nylon re-pops ... or any Schwinn tire for that matter ...


----------



## Jive Turkey (Sep 2, 2017)

I ride this Goodyear with no problems at all. It was NOS about a year ago when I unwrapped and installed it............


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2017)

Jive Turkey said:


> I ride this Goodyear with no problems at all. It was NOS about a year ago when I unwrapped and installed it............
> 
> View attachment 669811 View attachment 669812
> View attachment 669814



Wow....


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2017)

Love the seat....


----------

